# Solar Furnace



## onesojourner (Sep 10, 2010)

My friend turned me on to this idea last week. I was pretty impressed so I decided to build one of my own.

I already had the 2x6s and some old sliding doors. I am predicting a final cost of $50 to $75. If I decide to use solar panels to power the fan it will drive the cost up a good chunk though. 

Here is the sliding door I started with. I decided to go with a single pane set up because the door as it sat was ridiculously heavy and the seal was broken making the glass foggy.







Here is the glass taken out of the frame and the double pane taken apart. It was a beast getting the seal cut.






This is the framework. I don't have it all screwed together yet. I cut a channel in each of the long 2x6s for the glass to slide in and I want to test fit before I get any further. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






The glass is 34x76 and it will hold 192 cans. The cans will be painted black like all the other builds out there but I am considering using a either a reflective insulation or just aluminum to line the box with. I think the reflective surface will improve the heating of the cans. Any thoughts? I am still trying to decide how I will close up the header and footer but that is a ways off. I was limited on space so I am going to be stuck using 4 inch pipe for the inlet and outlet. I found a 92mm computer case fan for 16 bucks that I will put in the footer to suck the room air through the furnace. It is rated at 119 cfm though so I think it should move a decent amount of air through.


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 10, 2010)

Glass test fit.





Close up of glass test fit.





All screwed together except the top. the cans have to go in before I finish that.


----------



## runandjump (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice work! I have a patio door that has some issues and I was wondering what to do with the GOOD glass....... Now I know!


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 11, 2010)

first load of cans through the dishwasher





jig to keep the cans straight while I glue them together.





hopefully these flaps will make the air more turbulent and swirl through the cans.


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 11, 2010)

Last pic for a couple days.

3 columns stuck together with high temp silicon. 9 more to go.


----------



## semipro (Sep 12, 2010)

Great stuff.  Keep the progress posted.


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 15, 2010)

well I am finally done with the can columns for the most part. I ended up just a tiny bit short so I have to pressure fit a can bottom on each column. from my experience the best way to cut a can is to fill it with water and freeze it. Then use a drill press with a small cut off wheel or a drimel cut off wheel. You will get perfect cuts every time.

This has taken much longer than I expected. I bet It was taking almost 2 hours per column.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 16, 2010)

Great job so far. I'd like to do that for the shop. 
Keep us posted as you progress. VERY interested in the actual step by step.
http://rimstar.org/renewnrg/solarair.htm This is another method that I had considered. Works by convection, or you can add a fan to push or pull air through.


----------



## 4acrefarm (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks good! I  know its to soon but I would love to see how well it works. I have almost finished a larger setup useing polyester felt as an anbsorber and slidding glass doors for glassing. I  have no results yet, just about finished.


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 17, 2010)

I am finally moving along again. painting is not something I enjoy... any ways here are a few more pics: 











I have come up with several improvements as I have built this. I will post my ideas after I have this guy wrapped up.


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 17, 2010)

this should about do it for the day. I am just going to caulk up the new joints and call it good. I am going to take it outside and let it bake in the sun for a week or so and clear any paint fumes out. Then I will work on getting it mounted up and the fan put in.

cans fitted up:






Glass in:






top on:






header screwed on:






and the whole thing:


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 19, 2010)

Plans got canceled yesterday so I went ahead and got this thing up on the wall. It was a beast getting it up there by myself but I finally got it as it was getting dark. It was tough finding the studs, I have plaster on one side and this crappy plywood siding over old siding on the other. I used 4 3/8x4 bolts to screw it to the wall and I will add a few more screws just to be safe.


----------



## woodsmaster (Sep 19, 2010)

Pretty cool ! Be sure to let us know how well it works.


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 19, 2010)

will do. It's still a few months out though. It's been nearly 90 the past couple days.


----------

